

Craft Coffee’s Coffee DNA Project (YC S14) - sethbannon
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/18/craft-coffee/

======
gtirloni
If you're looking for actual DNA coffee, check this:
[http://www.coffeegenome.org/research/ICGN_W3_concept_note.pd...](http://www.coffeegenome.org/research/ICGN_W3_concept_note.pdf)

:)

~~~
mikenyc
Absolutely. That's an awesome project. Our thing is about helping consumers
find coffee they love.

------
VijayRNathan
Been a customer for 2+ years and love the service. It's actually helped me
figure out what I like in coffee so hopefully this DNA project means I can get
even more of those types that I like.

~~~
TarpitCarnivore
I messed with the survey a bit and noticed what you select from the roasters
is what dictates your level. For example, Eight O-Clock coffee gave me the
cheapest subscription level while choosing Sightglass gave me the most
expensive. I'm curious to know which roasters fall under which model.

~~~
mikenyc
Yes, that's a small part of it. If you're currently paying $5 for a bag of
coffee, you don't want a $25 super high-end bag. And vice-versa. But that's
just a small part. A lot of the magic is in understanding the characteristics
of the beans you like and how that relates to other beans. A lot of real
science and real tech went into that side and we'll continue to pour resources
into it.

~~~
TarpitCarnivore
Oh no doubt there is more too it, just a quick observation when I got the
email about it. As I said in a previous comment, I may resign up. I noticed
you added some favorites/ones of interest (Sightglass, Slate, Four Barrel, and
Kuma). Is there any way to make recommendations to add/reach out to?

~~~
mikenyc
Yup. We love supporting new coffee roasters. roasters at craftcoffee dot com

------
TarpitCarnivore
I used Craft Coffee for a few months about a year ago and was overall happy
with it. Getting a variety of coffee is always nice, and the roaster selection
wasn't bad. I ultimately ended up canceling because I was hoping for more
variety from roasters, but I am noticing they have signed on a lot more
roasters to be apart of the program so I may give it another go.

~~~
darrinscoffee
I've been trying to get added to Craft Coffee and MistoBox, but I almost feel
like it's a beauty contest and I'm the "plain Jane with the great personality"
that's the real catch!

www.darrinscoffee.com

~~~
mikenyc
We do blind evaluations so it's actually not a popularity contest. You can
find more info for roasters here:
[http://www.craftcoffee.com/partner](http://www.craftcoffee.com/partner)

------
arjn
For good coffee - go to Portland, Oregon.

I've had some of the best coffee I've ever had in North America there.

~~~
TarpitCarnivore
While Portland does have Stumptown and Heart, there is a lot of fantastic
coffee from all over the country. Bay Area is stacked right now (Sightglass,
Four Barrel, Ritual, Devout), PA has Square One, Seattle area has Slate and
Kuma, Mid-west has Populace, Metropolis and Bow Truss, OQ in New Jersey,
Tandem in Maine, Flat Track from Austin, Velo from Chattanooga, Irving Farm
from NY, etc, etc, etc.

A lot of great coffee in the States right now.

~~~
arjn
Portland has a lot more than Stumptown and Heart. Spella, Coava, Extracto,
Clive, Oblique .... and more.

------
dfuego
This is great. As someone from South America I appreciate their efforts. I
hope they do very well.

~~~
mikenyc
Thanks for the kind words. Means a lot.

------
munaf
They lost me here:
[http://i.imgur.com/1hNk6vj.png](http://i.imgur.com/1hNk6vj.png)

I just wanted to read the subscription table...

~~~
mikenyc
Thanks for the feedback. There's actually an opt-out on the survey itself.
Although we strongly encourage you to take the brief survey because every
coffee drinker really is different, and we can only match you with coffee
you'll love if you tell us a bit about yourself.

------
mikenyc
Mike from Craft Coffee here. Happy to talk.

~~~
poulsbohemian
I try not to complain, but since you are here... I buy coffee from a local
roaster. It isn't in your list when I try to go through the sign up process. I
can't proceed with the sign up process unless I pick a company. Meanwhile, if
I want to recommend my local roaster to you, I get presented with a WuFoo
form. That's cool, but I have to give you my name and email (which I don't
care to do) and there is no place for me to give you contact info for the
local roaster I'm trying to submit. I then go back to the original signup form
and think that I'll try to find some coffee I drink occasionally, just so I
can get through the signup process. As I'm scanning the list I see some that I
would call extremely common-place - could be bought anywhere - and start to
wonder if I'm just not the target audience (even though our household drinks a
lot of coffee and we are always interested in variety). Thus, didn't sign up.

~~~
mikenyc
Hey. Thanks for the feedback. We really appreciate it. I think you're right
about the contact info. We just want to be able to tell people when we add
their request. But it should be optional. Re: the coffee list, I'm sorry that
felt alienating. We do include all the most popular coffee companies in the
country, but also hundreds of independents and adding more weekly. We think
the service works great for any coffee drinker -- you can customize by roast,
price, quantity and frequency, and our coffees all come fresh-roasted from
independent roasters. So we've got you covered pretty much any way you can
imagine.

